# New to the team, start as cashier and flex this week



## topherr4 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello, all! I am a recent addition to the Target family having just completed my orientation for flex/cashier/GM earlier today. During my "orientation" which just consisted of online training activities, I had to learn about the fulfillment role which, to be frank, I had no idea what it was until I started my orientation today. While I was reading about it within my orientation tasks I began to get overwhelmed and nervous with how much information there was to the role. I have a decent idea of what goes into the role but am still in the dark on a lot of the stuff. I'm coming to these forums with a few questions relating to my position that I hope can be answered. I just moved to the area recently to live with my girlfriend and have struggled to find a job within my Bachelor's degree and don't want to disappoint my girlfriend and just want to do a good job at Target.

1. What does an average day of fulfillment look like from start to finish. How does it work when you clock in? How are you notified of orders? Do you have to go out and deliver them to the customers or do other team members at the store do that?

2. Is fulfillment hard? In reading about the position during my orientation it all seemed so confusing with the acronyms and whatnot.

3. How hard is cashiering?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 5, 2020)

Welcome! Good shoes & always ask questions. Search our threads.


----------



## Loading (Oct 6, 2020)

Cashiering is probably to easiest and least stressful job in the store (no offense to my cashiers out there, I respect your effort).


----------

